# World Animal Friends - Cats for Adoption



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

For anyone that remembers me WAF is still going strong helping cats overseas. We always have lots of lovely cats waiting to be adopted. In addition to helping cats in Eastern Europe we also now work with rescuers in Egypt.
There are many beautiful cats with Egyptian rescuers who cannot find homes, including shirazi cats(Egyptian Persians).
If anyone would be interested in adopting one we ask a minimum donation of £100. The cats are of course, vaccinated, spayed and microchipped. We do not ask any more for travel costs but if you can pay a bit more that would be much appreciated.
We would want to do a home check and cats need to be collected from Heathrow.

If you can offer a loving, forever home please email me- [email protected]

We are happy to consider indoor only homes.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi,
Can you tell me more about your rescue? Do you connect with rescues abroad that give you information on cats they have available?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

What you are trying to do is wonderful for the cats. But with thousands of cats already in rescue centres across the UK this is not something I could possibly approve of. But good luck to you. All cats deserve a good home. 

I have a little girl that came from Gibraltar. She was imported against her will, as she was a 6 week old kitten that accidentally hitched a ride in a refrigerated lorry and almost died after 4 days of hell. My sister rescued her from murder, literally, as her bosses wanted this tiny girl killed and disposed of to avoid having a contaminated £50,000 load 'written-off'. 

I wish I could give all your cats a home, but I could never willingly import cats. I wish you luck. I really do.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@GPTC 
To be fair, the rescue @scatchy mentioned considers indoor only homes, something many U.K. rescues seem not to do or do very minimally, I see no reason to not give homeless cats abroad a home.
I have seen several posts from people who have been rejected by rescues in the U.K., and they then go to a breeder.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @GPTC
> To be fair, the rescue @scatchy mentioned considers indoor only homes, something many U.K. rescues seem not to do or do very minimally, I see no reason to not give homeless cats abroad a home.
> I have seen several posts from people who have been rejected by rescues in the U.K., and they then go to a breeder.


Strawberry Persian Rescue has a strict indoor only policy. I'm not sure, but Rushden Persian Rescue might be the same?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

Strangely enough, we homed a persian to an indoor home this week.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@GPTC 
I did not say indoor only home adoptions never happen in the U.K. but I have seen enough posts on here to see that people are not uncommonly turned down by rescues if they have an indoor only home.

Another complaint is rescues looking by postcode/map etc to see access to major roadways, rather than looking at a homes particular placement which would probably be suitable.

As long as many U.K. rescues have outdoor access only policies I don't think you should fault those who want to bring in non local cats. It would suit it seems those who want a rescue but maybe cannot have an outdoor cat.

I am not speaking from experience but from reading stories on this forum, which is why I said it seems to be very minimaly that U.K. rescues allow indoor only homes. Smaller private rescues it seem many vary more from the bigger national rescues.

As said, I did not try myself to adopt from a U.K. rescue butt have a foreign, very happy cat who is indoors only, as per our ability at this time. I think most cats would choose a happy indoor home vs languishing in a shelter.

I agree outdoors is great but also comes with many dangers. Apartment dwellers without outdoor access or safe outdoor access should not be so often refused.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't understand rescues that stick to a strict policy one way or another. All cats are different and all adopters have different circumstances. With so many cats in rescues, there's always going to be a perfect match available. If we don't have a perfect match here then there will be one in the rescue up the road.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@GPTC 
True, I think more rescues should look at things on an individual basis. Sadly, many people turned down by one rescue may be disheartened and not try another. 
Good luck in 2018, from one shelter volunteer to another :Cat


----------

